

Vaccines work. Period. - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/vaccines-work-period/

======
tokenadult
The thing that I liked about this article, from the point of view of hacker
interests, almost as much as the article's headline conclusion is how the
dataset was gathered and compiled to do the study. I especially like that the
researchers have open-sourced the data set and built procedures so that other
researchers can improve the data set over time. This is the twenty-first-
century approach to science: broad international collaboration, and lots of
data-sharing.

